# Magnet-Man wants to give you $250.



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I love my jacket! I did not have a problem with the sizing, because I got out the measuring tape and the wife helped me with the numbers. But the info on your website was quite extensive. 
The sample chart you posted looks good, and probably would help a lot of people. You may need another chart for women, or refer them to the individual measurements. Could you put a fill in the blank calculator on the site? You know, enter your measurements, and it gives you a suggested size. My only recommendation is that people who are close on a size get the bigger size. The elastic takes up the slack.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

The idea of the chart is great - the problem is body type. Someone that is 6 feet tall can wear 225 lbs in many different ways.

I remember Shannon Sharpe - the great tight end for the Broncos and Ravens - being 6'2" 231 lbs and having a 31" waist. My uncle is 6'2" - weighs 240 and probably has a 40" waist.

Looking at your chart I would be in the 1x/2x range - I think I would drown in a 1x - I have a stocky build - short and thick - I'm 5'6" and weigh around 180 with 30" waist, 42" chest and short 32" arms. For shirt sizes I'm on th Medium/Large border - Mediums are too small in the chest and Large is has too long a sleeve. 

I wear a Medium jacket from Betterbee and Mann Lake - I should probably do a large as there isn't a ton of excess material - but I don't personally like it real loose.


I think the calculator is a good idea - and the chart - anything extra you can provide would help.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Is there another page to the chart I don`t see any thing fer tall fat boyzs


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah, I'm 6'4 285-290... I wear a 2X jacket from Dandant and it isn't long enough.. I hate reaching over my head when catching a swarm... you know they are looking for cracks and holes. LOL :lookout:


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I am agreeing with the consensus, sizing for tall people is needed. My husband is 6'2" and 190#. There is no way a 2X/3X is appropriate for him. He wears an XL Dadant suit and it is bigger around than he really needs, but the legs could be longer. Over half the male beekeepers I know are over 6' tall.
Sheri


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
As with Jesse, I'm 5-6 180#. The chart says 1x-2x. I have plenty of room in my large suit from better bee. 
I think the 1x would be too large.

Thanks for all you're effort Bill,


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I love mine, though I got the custom sizing option so I guess that makes sense!


----------



## beemused (May 25, 2008)

I'm one of those guys who at 6-1 is short for my weight. I was not sure I would be able to use the standard XXL jacket but it fits perfectly. Did not need the custom order feature after all. I am now hoping the pants line comes out soon for those testy colonies and cutouts. The jacket is faster than putting on a veil and most times I don't need a full suit.
When you get the pix from all of us happy users a Photoshop session putting us together en mass would make a great visual on your site. 

Bruce


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I would bee one in need of a tall jacket also. I have been curious how your length was determined. Can the "custom" mode let me choose a longer length? I think I'd like a "parka" style but not sure. It may not bee practical in a jacket but I do know "reaching" overhead opens up the tender belly wayy too much!!! and in coveralls it gets toooo tight(speaking in a high pitched voice!). I am in the market for a jacket of yours so am anxious for your findings.
Also "if possible" attach your link to the website to your post. I had lost your link and it took a while to find it again.
Good luck Magnet man


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Oops I found your link by actually looking harder!!! Its on the bottom of your page. Sorry:doh:


----------



## Big John (Feb 4, 2009)

I have never wore anything can't find it 6'5" 300lb, none of the sizes in the chart will come close to fitting me.


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

Magnet-Man:

I would change the chart from using weight as a metric to using girth (chest). It's a little more "politic" to those who fret about the numbers on their bathroom scale.

Also, rather than the chart, you might consider paying someone to build up a quick web-app that takes their measurements and outputs the size they need. Same for gloves. I have much more difficulty finding gloves that fit than I do other clothes.

As an aside, does anyone have a database or other listing of reputable tailors who can fix an odd-sized suit or jacket or fit better? Preferably tailors who know a thing or two about bees.


----------

